# A Slice of jungle



## Jarrod_H (Oct 28, 2012)

Just wanted to share this *brain melting* YouTube video of a guys rainforest/Jungle setup with poison dart frogs, possibly the best I've seen.
Defiantly a great feature in a house, Enjoy 
My EPIC Slice of the Jungle - YouTube


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Oct 28, 2012)

Poison dart frogs are one of the most beautiful frogs, the only thing that comes close to them which we in Australia are allowed to own is the Spotted Marsh Frog in my opinion.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 28, 2012)

What about corroberee frog?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Oct 28, 2012)

That was kick ****!!!!! What a wicked set up


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Oct 28, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> What about corroberee frog?


Wow did not know such a frog existed in Australia, but it seems these frogs are endangered. It sad, they are such a beautiful frog.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Oct 28, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> What about corroberee frog?


Corroboree Frogs are the bomb, visually Australians equivalent to Dart Frogs.. sux the fat one we haven't established them in captivity to the point where they can be available on the reptile market .


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 6, 2012)

What a fantastic little universe he has created! Truly inspiring. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 6, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Leasdraco (Nov 6, 2012)

Id love to be able to keep poison dart frogs. i think its fascinating that they arent toxic in captivity.

@ Jarrod corroboree frogs look awesome but being finicky alpine frogs their requirements are beyond most recreational keepers.


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 6, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> Id love to be able to keep poison dart frogs. i think its fascinating that they arent toxic in captivity.
> .



Wow really!! whys that is it something they eat in the wild that makes them poisonous

Cathy


----------



## caliherp (Nov 7, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> Wow really!! whys that is it something they eat in the wild that makes them poisonous
> 
> Cathy


Its just like pink flamingos turning pink because of the crustaceans they eat. Dart frogs get there poisons from the bugs they eat.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 7, 2012)

Thats a pretty amazing setup and with all those tadpoles obviously a very successful one too...


----------

